# Tire Traction Additives



## idbdoug (May 27, 2007)

Hello
I currently use Simple Green to clean and condition tires. I use Buggy Grip for traction. I read somewhere that some people add suntan lotion to simple green for traction as well. I am looking for any other techniques for getting more traction out of 1/10 scale off-road?

Thanks for any other information
Doug


----------



## hazeracing (Apr 9, 2006)

wd 40 
or something you can get at most home or wholesale stores called 336
spray it on and let it dry


----------



## GMC24 (Jan 24, 2005)

Well , I know of people using GM engine cleaner


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

I have had a considerable amount of guys buying my Shur trak for offroad tires. It is killer on caps and seems to be working on the offroad variety quite well because you can put it on and not wrap the tires. It soaks in and does not evaporate. I have considered puting it into spray bottles just because of offroad use. If sales continue in the offroad department I will be doing the spray bottle. Link is below to the website.

Rob @ Windtunnel


----------



## idbdoug (May 27, 2007)

Thanks
I went to the above websites and all I saw was Shur Lube, no Shur Trak. Am I looking in the wrong place?
Thanks for any further information


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Seen alot of people using "Belt Dressing" for foam tires and for rubber tires for off-road on-road and oval... and only the CRC brand.. athey say the others don't seem to work as well....

Billy


----------



## BallisticBill (Oct 22, 2002)

idbdoug,


Try this link. 
http://www.windtunnelracingproducts.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=42_36

Hope this helps.


----------



## 1M (Sep 25, 2001)

http://www.teameamotorsports.com/catalog/

I'm not an off road guy but you can try some stuff from EA Motorsports, link above.


----------

